
PEP 403: Proposal to Add Block-like Feature to Python - jemeshsu
http://www.python.org/dev/peps/pep-0403/
======
thristian
This is a thing that Python badly needs; especially for callback-heavy
frameworks like Twisted. Unfortunately, the proposed syntax seems deeply un-
Pythonic to me (to be fair, it's based on decorators whose syntax is also
deeply un-Pythonic).

The most natural syntax I've ever seen proposed for this features is a
trailing "where:" like this:

    
    
        x = ((p + q) / r, (p - q) / r) where:
                p = -b
                q = sqrt(b*b - 4*a*c)
                r = 2*a
    

Unfortunately, that choice was nixed because of a fear that people would
expect "where" to behave like SQL's "where". The second best English word
would be "having", which fails the same test, and I can't really think of any
more. :(

~~~
Klonoar
"scope(d)"? Would make perfect sense to me.

